# Rockler Trim Router Table



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Very nice review…

... will give it some thought…

Thank you.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Great tool idea,

thank ou


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

I bought a DeWalt compact plunge router over the holidays when they were giving this table and dust port free with purchase. I haven't needed the table yet but it seems ok. Only issue I have seen with it is that table is not flat along it's length. Thick melamine if I remember correctly. I figure when I attach the clamping board it should flatten out on the fence side sufficiently. I will add another brace to the front underside if need be. Great to see you are finding it useful in your shop. I think it will be a convenient item for me as well. Thank you for the good review.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Handy dandy. Thnx for the review.


----------



## Brett1972 (Nov 5, 2010)

I grab my trim router a lot! There is a 1/8" round over in it 99% of the time. This table seems to be a good companion to the router. Thank you for the insight into it's usefulness in the shop!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

For $65.00 Dollars, it's a nice unit! Thanks for the Review Mike.


----------

